# Drug slipped to my horse at show



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Most drugs remain in the system for at least 72 hours. I would have drawn blood.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

If your vet isn't concerned, find a new vet. This sounds like a serious change in her mentation and physiological changes as well. She needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I doubt some random person drugged your horse while you were at a show. Sounds as if your horse has something going on, possibly neurologically.

If you were so worried about it, why didn't you get a vet out immediately once the horse was home? As FP stated, the vet can pull blood up to 72 hours from the time of suspected drugging.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Black manure is more likely something she ate than a drug. Again, a blood test could of shown if something was off.

Some horses simply get themselves worked up at a show - especially mares around breeding season.


----------



## yonagadoga (May 22, 2012)

*Horse Show Problem*

She was seen by our vet, blood and urine drawn, awaiting test results. Urine is best test you can do, even up to several weeks. This was within hours, so results should be accurate. Some drugs are cut with arsenic, which turns stools black. This kind of stupidity goes on at breed shows, not at local shows. I guess you can find sick people anywhere. A second horse has now been reported. Thanks to everyone that replied with their input. It is really nice to know that there are people who care about these great animals.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Curious as to results...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Would like to know the results of the labwork as well. Keep us posted?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Subbing so I can hear about the results. Hope she is okay now


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

A second horse has been reported ill? Did your horse come into contact with this other one at all during the weekend? Did they eat any of the same feed? Same bedding? Same drinking water? Grazed at the same spot? Anything similar at all? 

There could be a coincidence and something wrong at the grounds.

I hope your horse turns out to be okay. As well as the other horse that has come down ill. There are a lot of contagious horse illnesses out there and maybe some horse at the grounds was ill and it's starting to pass through the horses that have been there.

I'm curious to hear the test results.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

If someone actually slipped your horse, as well as anothers, some sort of drug at a local show they must be a real low-life. Then again, the world is full of some sick people. 
Is it at all possibly that your horse could have ate something that was poisonous? There are quite a few plants that could cause the sort of symptoms you have mentioned.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm curious as to the lab results also & about the other horse, too. I hope your horse is OK.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> I'm curious as to the lab results also & about the other horse, too. I hope your horse is OK.


Ditto. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Subbing, as this should be interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Black stool can also indicate blood. Everything you mentioned seems to indicate extreme pain - kidney stone or enterolith?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Black stools often means bleeding in the stomach. The digestive process turns it into a tarry looking mess. I wonder if the stress caused an ulcer to rupture. The pain alone could cause that behavior. Ulcers are more common than you think. Blood in the intestinal tract will make the stools bloody.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Get another vet stat and do do a fecal blood test!!!! She probably has an upper GI bleed probably from an ulcer and could perfortate. Hence the pain and crankiness. Black stool is the hallmark of GI bleeding, Google it, its in every medical text book and its been drilled into my head as a nursing student. We had a horse who perforated his stomach and he suddenly spiked a temp, was sweating, shaking and inconsolable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry, just saw the black stool part and didn't bother to read on. Anyway time is of the essence! Get the vet out stat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Is she okay now??


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Agreed with above. Not positive re: horses, but in humans, baring their having eaten very specific foods, those which horses would likely not have access to or choose to eat (foods high in iron and the like) & certain meds (which again, horse would not have access to unless force feed via slipping it into her food/water); all things a "nut job" COULD DO, BUT why they would do this would be my question, unless some sicko was literally trying to murder your poor horse, <terrifying!>, I would be inclined to think:

1) Black, tarry stools in large quantities = blood high up in the GI tract (small intestine, stomach, etc...)

2) Shaking, sweating bucking = "Help me, I'm in a lot of pain and/or something feels REALLY OFF inside of my body".

3) Wouldn't rule out that some "a--hole" (to define them way too kindly) could have PHYSICALLY INURED-through beating/etc...these horses-in some manner which would be hard enough to cause some kind of rupture internally, without leaving external marks (???) to yours and the other person's horse (& maybe even others, only perhaps the others just didn't succumb to the beating)...???

If any of the above happened, I would expect you to see signs of a VERY ILL HORSE BY NOW...internal bleeding causing poop like you described would not go on indefinitely. The animal will either pass away due to blood loss OR, in the luckiest of animals, the internal wound could clot off and begin to heal on its own, but one of those two events would have occurred by now. Please tell us what the update is??

By the way, check the gums...do they appear pale? IF THERE WAS BLEEDING, AND EVEN IF IT HAS ceased by now, this animal will remain anemic for some time = pale gums. If you aren't sure if they are paler than usual, press a finger firmly onto the gum tissue for about 2 full seconds. Remove the finger and time how many seconds it takes for the gum tissue to return to the previous color. Greater than 3 seconds is very concerning (do this with adequate lighting to be positive of results.). 

**(Apologies if any of this is not 100% accurate, as my reasoning and inferences is based upon human and small animal medicine, as despite SOME HORSE VET CARE learned while a vet tech, I have only 5 years vet tech experience; mostly small animal, and almost two decades of people medical experience...trying to meld the two can be tricky)...I just really feel terrible for you and am hoping to give some help in any way I can...

Best of luck and my prayers to you for a quick improvement and adequate answers!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

everybody has said what I was going to say I had this happen at home with a horse no poising just suddenly wet all over and shaken vet came and said that it was neurological he is on pergalight for the rest of his life and still can be ridden


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Subbing~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Subbing, want to know what could be wrong.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Subbing, really hope your mare improves and you find out the cause, drugs or other. 

That would be a insanely low disgusting thing for someone to do but like stated by others there are some seriously sick people out there... 

Best wishes for your mares quick recovery


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

what happened withtthe other horse? do you know if thye are ok? Glad to her your mare should be alright even if it is with meds


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Subbing to find out the results of the tests.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

A second horse .. the plot thickens.

They either were exposed to the same thing - bedding, foreign substance that was ingested .. or .......

Waiting on results..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Subbing to hear results.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

texasgal said:


> A second horse .. the plot thickens.
> 
> They either were exposed to the same thing - bedding, foreign substance that was ingested .. or .......
> 
> Waiting on results..


I'm leaning towards the .. or .......


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

_I hope she's feeling better now. and the other horse as well. Subbing to hear the results_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Subbing....


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

subbing


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Subbing. I hope your horse is okay. Please keep us updated :/.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Subbing for results!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

An update would be nice, please let us know how they are doing.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Definitely not unheard of. It could have even been completely random, and not intentionally seeking you out. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm subbing! Very interesting...


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Subbing. Anxiously waiting to here the results.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

How is your horse doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Lots of people would like an update?

Hope your girl is doing better


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

subbing to hear results!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Any news? Please drop us a FEW WORDS even it simply to say, "Overwhelmed now, my mare has been very time consuming and I'm too emotional to really get into it now. Thanks..." It would give us a lot of peace of mind...hoping truly that everything is improving!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well this is one way to occupy a roomful of avid horse lovers..


----------



## yonagadoga (May 22, 2012)

My mare and as far as I know the second horse seem to be doing OK at this time. My vet does not have much hope that blood test will show much but the urine test may. The two horses were not near each other so contact was not the problem. What will be found out is anyone's guess. We have spoken with others that were at the show that do not leave horses overnight and found out it is because of prior similar problems. As I said before, there are SICK people out there. Jealously about winning horses and trainers is the cause we all have agreed on. We are changing how we stall our horses from now on. I just wish we had been alerted that there have been cases before this. Live and learn. So far the mare is back to normal. Thanks to everyone for you replies. We know that there are good, caring people in our sport.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

To me this does not sound far fetched. My husband once told me that a lady hired him and his friend (they were teens at the time) to guard her horses at shows. They would keep watch at night. Hope you find out what happened. Showing to me seems to be very political and cut throat. Even do showing when I used to do that! Good luck.


----------

